
The Cost of JavaScript in 2018 - D_Guidi
https://medium.com/@addyosmani/the-cost-of-javascript-in-2018-7d8950fbb5d4
======
akuji1993
I'd love to see this on the Frontpage in a few hours, since it's an incredibly
engaging writeup. Apparently, for LTE/4G networks, we're not really into too
much trouble on high end phones. Problem is, that's not what most people are
dealing with, it's a "perfect situation" that does not present itself in real
life. Nice article.

